# Newbie Canyon Endurace vs Cannondale Synapse Hi Mod



## marshian70 (17 Jan 2016)

Hi All, looking for some advice / opinions
Been cycling 3 years now. Currently have a Ribble Sportive Bianco which was my first bike. Fancy an upgrade and been looking at the Canyon Endurace with Ultegra Di2, around 2k. However I came across the Synapse and it has some excellent reviews. Could get a mechanical Ultegra (non disc brake) version for about the same money.
Any thoughts appreciated
Cheers


----------



## Bollo (17 Jan 2016)

I have a canyon Aeroad and the bike itself is great, and great value. BUT! Have a quick search on Canyon here and you'll find some frustrated people - Canyon have had some real problems with supply, delivery and order management. Some of that might have been due to a recent factory move, but you'll need to make a judgement on how much hassle you can tolerate.


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Jan 2016)

I spent a long time trying to buy a Endurace. I eventually gave up and have a Synapse Ultegra. I am more than happy now, but would never give a penny to Canyon again after the way they have treated thousands of customers.


----------



## Arrowfoot (17 Jan 2016)

Canyon has had this supply issue since July 2012. Their assembly line methodology is also not similar to a rolling line production. I gather from their factory video and literature they actually work on a weekl demand driven models and sizes and in batches ( same model and same size). The factory is also very small so adequate inventory seems to be an issue. The focus is also seem to be custom and TT which are not done in batches. Plus their needed focus on pro teams. So you are in luck if the size and model is where the demand is.

They also seem to be logistics and payment processes. They can't even seem to track orders. This suggest that the business is not well run. Imagine exact same issues over 3 years and handled in a very similat manner - multiple failed delivery dates, multiple payment errors, unable to track orders etc. Seems to be run a bike crazy enthusiasts.

On a positive note, the bikes seems to be exceptionally great value and they seem to have a near religious approach to design and quality.

Hopefully the new factory will address all these. Certainly need a business driven COO.


----------



## Montydog (18 Jan 2016)

i bought a new bike this Christmas....wanted a Cannondale Synapse ultegra 2015 model.....could not get one in my size but did find the disc version.......love it....my old bike was some specialized thingy


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2016)

Bollo said:


> I have a canyon Aeroad and the bike itself is great, and great value. BUT! Have a quick search on Canyon here and you'll find some frustrated people - Canyon have had some real problems with supply, delivery and order management. Some of that might have been due to a recent factory move, but you'll need to make a judgement on how much hassle you can tolerate.



What size and model Aeroad do you own?


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Jan 2016)

Montydog said:


> i bought a new bike this Christmas....wanted a Cannondale Synapse ultegra 2015 model.....could not get one in my size but did find the disc version.......love it....my old bike was some specialized thingy




Maybe it was me that bought it - Sorry!


----------



## Montydog (18 Jan 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Maybe it was me that bought it - Sorry!


 love it.....if thats a size 54 .....then yes!


----------



## Montydog (18 Jan 2016)

so i ended up with this lovely bike @Milkfloat


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Jan 2016)

Montydog said:


> love it.....if thats a size 54 .....then yes!



Phew - much to big for you at at 58. I glad it was not me that forced you onto a more expensive bike.


----------



## Montydog (18 Jan 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Phew - much to big for you at at 58. I glad it was not me that forced you onto a more expensive bike.


 christmas and birthday money for next year spent........thought i got a good deal at 1800....


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Jan 2016)

Montydog said:


> ........thought i got a good deal at 1800....



I think you did and if I did not have a few sets of rim wheels I would have been tempted to spend the extra £300 on discs too.


----------



## Bollo (18 Jan 2016)

172traindriver said:


> What size and model Aeroad do you own?


I've got a medium 2015 CF SLX 9.0SL (phew!), the Di2 specced one. The frames do appear to size up large, as I'm 6 foot with pretty much standard length arms, legs and torso. I double checked against one of their ex-pro bikes - a 2011 bike ridden by Griepel who is a little over 6 foot if you believe wikipedia - and that was only a medium. 

If the question is "what bike would batman ride", here is your answer....


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2016)

Bollo said:


> I've got a medium 2015 CF SLX 9.0SL (phew!), the Di2 specced one. The frames do appear to size up large, as I'm 6 foot with pretty much standard length arms, legs and torso. I double checked against one of their ex-pro bikes - a 2011 bike ridden by Griepel who is a little over 6 foot if you believe wikipedia - and that was only a medium.
> 
> If the question is "what bike would batman ride", here is your answer....



That is one beautiful bike 
I have been giving the SLX 8.0 Ultegra Di2 a lot of consideration. Reason I asked regarding size was I have filled in the PPS chart, I am 5'10"/5'11" and it shows medium. Top tube shows as 56 which is the same as my Felt.
Same as you looking things up, Dowsett rides a medium and he is around 5'11"/6'0"
Thanks


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Jan 2016)

@172traindriver If you are still considering a Canyon, please at least read about all the issues people have been having, not just on this forum but everywhere. At least go into it with your eyes open. 

Personally I will never buy a Canyon and would only recommend one to someone who does not necessarily want the bike within a year but is willing to order now.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> @172traindriver If you are still considering a Canyon, please at least read about all the issues people have been having, not just on this forum but everywhere. At least go into it with your eyes open.
> 
> Personally I will never buy a Canyon and would only recommend one to someone who does not necessarily want the bike within a year but is willing to order now.



Yes I am fully aware of the issues and have seen the thread on here. Many thanks for the advice.
You would hope with the new factory they will address their problems. Currently only in the consideration stage.


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Jan 2016)

172traindriver said:


> Yes I am fully aware of the issues and have seen the thread on here. Many thanks for the advice.
> You would hope with the new factory they will address their problems. Currently only in the consideration stage.



The new factory helped cause a lot of their issues, which are still very much ongoing. If you are in no rush, you can always put in an order and cancel in the future if you find something else you fancy. However, also be aware that people returning frames under warranty were also being totally screwed, so if you get a bike and then have issues you are still at their the mercy of their legendary service.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> The new factory helped cause a lot of their issues, which are still very much ongoing. If you are in no rush, you can always put in an order and cancel in the future if you find something else you fancy. However, also be aware that people returning frames under warranty were also being totally screwed, so if you get a bike and then have issues you are still at their the mercy of their legendary service.



Cheers for the heads up


----------

